# Sunny Brisbane Australia Climbing or Ground Based Arborists Required



## NorthBrisbaneTrees (Nov 22, 2019)

* ARE YOU SICK OF WORKING IN FREEZING CONDITIONS? CONSIDER RELOCATING TO THE BEAUTIFUL SUB-TROPICAL BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA!

Climbing or Ground Based Arborists Required*

We are an established Arboricultural Services company based in Samford, Brisbane who is seeking exceptional candidates to fill the role of either Climbing Arborist or Ground Based Arborist. These positions are both very physically demanding so the successful candidate must have a strong work ethic and be physically fit and strong, while being punctual, reliable and responsible. The ability to liaise in a polite and professional manner with our customers is a requirement of all our staff.

We are an Australian Government Approved Sponsor which means we are able to Sponsor employees from overseas. We’ve sponsored several Arborists from England and Ireland and we currently have 2 British Climbers on staff, one of whom has been with us for 5 years and we recently assisted him in becoming an permanent Australian citizen. 

*The following are not necessary but will be viewed upon favourably;*

- Certificate 2 or 3 Arboriculture - 2 years prior tree lopping experience - Truck drivers licence


*The successful candidate/s will enjoy the following;*

- A co-operative and supportive work environment

- A rate of pay that WELL exceeds the industry norms

- A stable work environment with a minimum of 40 hours per week

- Very flexible work hours, ie you can choose to work 1 day per week or up to 5 or 6


If you would like to be considered for an interview, please send through your resume and a brief covering letter that shows why you are suited for this position. Note - we require at least 3 current references. Reference checks will be carried out if you're shortlisted after your interview. 

Please do not phone the office - if you have any questions these will be answered promptly via email.

Email - [email protected] / Website – www.northbrisbanetrees.com.au


----------

